

AOL: Low-Stress Career That Pay Wells =  Software Engineering - talbina
http://blog.emurse.com/2010/06/15/3-low-stress-careers-that-pay-well/

======
talbina
"Because their work can be done from anywhere there's a computer they often
work from home and can make upwards of $100,000 per year."

This sounds like me when I was in high school.

